# Savic Royal Suite vs Explorer rat cage ?



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

thinking of getting either one of these for my rats but which one.

so i can start saving up lol i should be getting back pay from EMA soon so ill be have way to getting a Savic Royal Suite because they are like £200+ arent they ?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> thinking of getting either one of these for my rats but which one.
> 
> so i can start saving up lol i should be getting back pay from EMA soon so ill be have way to getting a Savic Royal Suite because they are like £200+ arent they ?


check this forum thread and decide for yourself Fancy Rats • View topic - The ANTI-Explorer club!

....but in my opinion, and ive had ALOT of cages, the savic wins hands down :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

yes the royal suite is around the 250 mark. We were going to get one until we found out about the other halfs redundancy n now we can't warrant spending that much on cage 

I liked the royal because:
The bars are coated

They're horizontal (so easier to climb and imo hang hammocks)

The doors are sturdier

Small bar spacing, suitable for young and does

You can split the cage into two cages if you so wish by raising a ladder.

There are guards in place so you can put substrate in easily.

There is a shelf underneath for storage.

well tbh I could on all day about that cage as it is my dream!

The explorer:
Painted bars which seem to withstand wear n tear a little better than the royal.

Vertical bars so harder for ratties to climb, but their are horizontal bars running across these so hammock hanging isn't to much of a problem. And with particuarly pingy girls they wouldn't be an issue at all!

The doors are apparantly a little loose and rattly, so you need to get something to hold them in place. I think I read someone used magnetic strips.

There are no trays for substrate so you would have to have some made or use underbed storage boxes. To have them made out of metal you're looking at fifty quid ish.

if you wanted to split it into two cages you would need to do that yourself.

I'd say the royal is teh better cage, but it's whether you think it's worth an extra hundred and twenty seven pounds (give or take depending on where you buy from).
The explorer is a very good cage for a fraction of the price, and the things it needs to make it rat worthy are all small fixes.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have an explorer and love it I did have my rats in it but there now In a different cage and my chins are in the explorer as they need more room than the rats 

lilly and friends in the explorer 









EDIT: to add its really easy to split


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im probly looking at splitting it up into 2 cages having 2 boy rats on the bottom and mixing my 4 girls together on the top then i should have a little more space in my bedroom although ill end up getting more rats and filling the 3 cages that are empty then lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im probly looking at splitting it up into 2 cages having 2 boy rats on the bottom and mixing my 4 girls together on the top then i should have a little more space in my bedroom although ill end up getting more rats and filling the 3 cages that are empty then lol



More room? You seen the size of this cage? My other half nearly had a fit when we measured it out on the living room floor and 'boxed' it to show where the cage would stand.:lol2: Both lovely cages though so you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

haha i should have enough room in my bedroom 


How many rats could you fit in the cage if you split it into 2 seperate areas ?


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> I have an explorer and love it I did have my rats in it but there now In a different cage and my chins are in the explorer as they need more room than the rats
> 
> lilly and friends in the explorer
> 
> ...


hey

this one is currently £117 (inc vat and P&P) on a website i cant for the life of me rememner but KathyM on this site goes on there so im sure if you pm her she will tell you 
x


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

taraliz said:


> hey
> 
> this one is currently £117 (inc vat and P&P) on a website i cant for the life of me rememner but KathyM on this site goes on there so im sure if you pm her she will tell you
> x



Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages


^


----------



## whitestars (Jan 22, 2008)

Have the three storey large explorer, housing 11 rats and still tons of room, really easy to split and clean out. Would definitely recommend it


----------

